# clock!!



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Mods,

Apologies if someone else has raised this but the site is an hour behind, presumably from when the clocks changed last.

Is this being looked at with a view to being changed?

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Go to user "control panel", "board preferences" & change time to UTC + 1hr.
H.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

you need to set your time in user control panel to BST

It has only taken 6 weeks for you to realise :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

As post above


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Cheers guys will do that now.

mighty tees......realised it sooner just thought it got changed on the site as opposed to us individually!!!


----------

